# which package is the network command nc in?

## zeonglow

The 'nc' command comes installed as standard on Ubuntu and Centos machines as far as I can tell.  

I would like to install it on my Gentoo box,  

but eix nc gives me almost everything and Google fails because the name is two short!

(http://www.computerhope.com/unix/nc.htm)

Related question,  is their a website for unix commands -> portage package   in general ?

Many thanks

----------

## papahuhn

```
* net-analyzer/gnu-netcat

     Available versions:  0.7.1-r1 ~0.7.1-r2 0.7.1-r3 {{debug nls}}

     Homepage:            http://netcat.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         the GNU network swiss army knife

* net-analyzer/netcat

     Available versions:  110-r8 110-r9 {{crypt ipv6 static}}

     Homepage:            http://nc110.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         the network swiss army knife

[I] net-analyzer/netcat6

     Available versions:  1.0-r2 {{bluetooth ipv6 nls}}

     Installed versions:  1.0-r2(21:18:35 20.07.2012)(nls -bluetooth -ipv6)

     Homepage:            http://netcat6.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         netcat clone with better IPv6 support, improved code, etc...
```

----------

## zeonglow

Sweet!

The issues there was I didn't know that nc stood for netcat  thanks  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pidsley

http://linux.die.net/man/1/nc

----------

## khayyam

zeonglow, et al ...

It should be noted that > net-analyzer/nmap-6.0, with the ncat useflag enabled, also offers an 'nc' (/usr/bin/ncat) ... incase the other flavours are not enough for your network catenation needs :)

Also, if you emerge app-portage/pfl you can use 'e-file' to search for packages containing a specific file.

best ... khay

----------

